# Magnets in goat rumens



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I recently sold an open dairy doe. I purchased her as a yearling and due to family illness last Dec. I never tried to breed her. So, she was just an 2 yr. old unproductive eating machine! I decided to sell her, as I just don't have the right buck for her.

A man purchased her and he texted me yesterday, inquiring whether I had ever magnet bolused her. We have cattle, they all get a magnet to prevent hardware disease. I have not heard of anyone giving a goat a magnet. 

I am concerned that this could harm her- any one know if this is an accepted practice? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not do that for a goat. I haven't found a problem with them eating metal. Goats are different than cattle and maybe he needs to be gently reminded of that.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you! That is what I thought! Hopefully, his vet will not bolus the goat. 
I sent him a text.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it isn't a good idea for a goat.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I had to give one of my goats a magnet bolus after she ate a 1 1/2 drywall screw. I was putting up mineral feeds and she snuck in behind me and before I could stop her she had the screw in her mouth. I grabbed her and she swallowed it in that "HA i ate it and you cant have it" manner. So she got a magnet.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Begonia has a magnet in her from her bout of hardware as well.


----------

